# Stop for a minute and think.



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

Many articles on many forums on bullet proofing a home or body armor or designing a monster survival vehicle or building a bunker but what about a water purification system ,without water you are nothing .You must abandon your property, how much water can you carry and for how long and for how many and right next to the hwy you have cannels and lakes full of water but no filter and your child is thirsty. I don`t know but it seems to me that a water system(portable) should be the first thing anybody should be looking for or make ,all the food in the world will do you no good without water, we tend to forget sanitation ,I just posted an article on the outgoing cholera epidemics not to far from our shores, lack of sanitation is deadly and is the first thing an Army sets in the field, with water facilities .
Any Ideas or comments on this issues.


----------



## Geek999 (Jul 9, 2013)

Seems to me that water has been well recognized on the forum.


----------



## Tweto (Nov 26, 2011)

This could be an over looked issue for survival in a collapsed world. Yes you can filter the water, but others will have the same idea and will be stopping in the same sources of water and possibly even charge passer-bys for water) If you had to travel cross country with a family a storage tank of some size will be required. All RV's have fresh water storage, but they are designed for 3-4 days of normal use. What if the trip takes weeks. For the purposes of OpSec, camping for the night should be in isolated areas and significant fresh water from your own wells would be best and safest to drink.


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

I traveled for a couple of years in my boat. I took my drinking water out of the ocean. Look at your most likely water source and then find a filter that will accomplish what you need to be done. We have the technology to do what ever you need and in most cases at a reasonable price.

If you can't afford what is available then some dirt, sand, and home made charcoal would work in a pinch.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Well an 2 other sources, one them sources be several millon gallons. Multiple waysa makin it safe to.


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

here is a good treatment devise to sanitize water.


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

Many people here have private wells, as do we. We also have community water & an in line reverse osmosis filter. We have a stash of water at home & on the BOV. I'm comfortable with being able to supply water at home. Probably could use another portable filter though.


----------



## TimB (Nov 11, 2008)

One easy way-

http://modernsurvivalblog.com/health/how-to-purify-water-with-sunlight/

Not too effective if you are constantly on the move though. I have several LifeStraws and bottles of purification tablets in my BOB as well as my daypack when I'm hiking or hunting.

Tim


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

Tweto said:


> This could be an over looked issue for survival in a collapsed world. Yes you can filter the water, but others will have the same idea and will be stopping in the same sources of water and possibly even charge passer-bys for water) If you had to travel cross country with a family a storage tank of some size will be required. All RV's have fresh water storage, but they are designed for 3-4 days of normal use. What if the trip takes weeks. For the purposes of OpSec, camping for the night should be in isolated areas and significant fresh water from your own wells would be best and safest to drink.


My reasoning on the water issue is that in a shtf, "SHTF" situation, that you must leave your home and you will need water what equipment if any you have on hand to give clean water to your family, that's number one ,number two, OpSec, with a large number of people force to move or evacuated basically in the same dire situation as yours, what OpSec has to do with anything, I will be filtering and boiling water for my family and if another human or for that matter a animal needs safe drinking water I will share it ,is that simple.


----------



## Jimthewagontraveler (Feb 8, 2012)

I think most of us have the water problem resolved


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Jimthewagontraveler said:


> I think most of us have the water problem resolved


:ditto:

And there you have it!


----------

